# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Have 50+ posts, can't PM...

## TOkidd

Hey guys:

Just wondering how I go about sending a PM. I have 50+ posts but cannot find the option to PM a fellow member. Can someone please tell me how to do this.

Thanks.


PS. No I am not PM'ing someone for a source.

----------


## BG

> PS. No I am not PM'ing someone for a source.


Sure

----------


## TOkidd

BG: I don't appreciate your sarcasm. It's a lot easier to be a smartass than to give me the information I've requested. I'm not at 100 posts yet so I can't do source checks anyways. So if the vets and admin on this site are so negligent they can't even help a new member learn how to use a basic feature, they've got their priorities out of whack. 

TOkidd

----------


## TOkidd

Nevermind. I figured it out myself.

----------


## TrojanMan69

I am having the same problem that you were having. Can you please let me know how you figured it out?
Thanks!

----------


## TOkidd

TrojanMan69:

Always happy to help a fellow GTA'er. I've heard you have to have 50+ posts to PM, but I'm not sure. Anyways, you simply put your cursor over the username of the person you want to PM. Click once and it will give you a list of options. Send a PM is one of those options. Click it and PM away. 

peace

TOkidd

----------


## *Admin*

> I am having the same problem that you were having. Can you please let me know how you figured it out?
> Thanks!



You need 50 + posts first

----------


## BG

> BG: I don't appreciate your sarcasm. It's a lot easier to be a smartass than to give me the information I've requested. I'm not at 100 posts yet so I can't do source checks anyways. So if the vets and admin on this site are so negligent they can't even help a new member learn how to use a basic feature, they've got their priorities out of whack. 
> 
> TOkidd


Sorry buddy it was joke, I forgot to check back in here. You guys in Canada need to lighten up, us Americans dont dislike you guys that much......

----------


## TOkidd

BG

It's okay, we in Canada forgive you. Collectively, we generally don't give a FF what anyone thinks of us, so it's easy for us to be understanding in these situations.

BTW, I'm actually a dual US / Canadian citizen...

----------


## Darfus

GFY LillLake only perverts are attracted to that shit anyway. Get out of here

----------


## Six

I always wondered why I cant see my profile as well. Thanks for the clairification!

----------


## wmaousley

> BG
> 
> It's okay, we in Canada forgive you. Collectively, we generally don't give a FF what anyone thinks of us, so it's easy for us to be understanding in these situations.
> 
> BTW, I'm actually a dual US / Canadian citizen...


riding the fence baby

----------

